# Current beebies.



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I finally got around to snapping pictures of some of my recent litters. They are all around 8-10 days old. I kept these litters larger than normal since I am trying to get numbers back up. Babies seem nice and healthy, although not as 'chubby' as my babies usually are. All these litters happened to be buck heavy too, although this time it was a good thing!

SOMM Karane (Black Merle Standard doe) X GYPT Kinu (PEW Standard buck) litter- 
First 4 are the BE bubs. 3 blacks (2 bucks and a doe) and 1 *I think* black merle buck. You might not be able to tell which is the merle in the photos, but I can tell in person. 
























Next are the 3 PE bubs. They are all PEW and all bucks. 

























SOMM Midna (Black Merle Standard doe) X GYPT Kinu (PEW Standard buck) litter- 
First are the BE bubs again. 2 in this litter, a buck and a doe. I believe both will be merle/roan-like.
























Then the 4 PE babies. Looks like all PEW and one satin, which I was not expecting. 2 does and 2 bucks *I think*.

























SOMM Ashei (Dove Standard doe) X GYPT Kinu (PEW Standard buck) litter-
All these babies are PE. First 3 are all dove bucks.
























The next 5 are PEW. 3 bucks and 2 does.

























I've also got another litter of Dove and PEW does I didn't get a chance to snap pics of.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Those blacks look velveteen! Absolutely lovely.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

aww, such nice litters!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Every time I see pretty baby pictures like this I can hardly wait for my mice to produce their first bubs 
They are pure cuteness ^^


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunning little bubs! love those blacks!!!!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some amazing mousies! The merles are interesting; I've never seen ones that have continuous single areas of merle alongside continuous areas of black. It took changing the angle of my screen to even see the merle parts. The black is so, so black; very, very nice!


----------

